# GT: Game 78 @ Lakers 4/12



## qross1fan

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(37-40) @
Los Angeles Lakers(40-38)

WHEN: Thursday, April 12, 2007 - 7:30 PM PT, 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: Staples Center - Los Angeles, Cali
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; TNT; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: 
Lakers won 105-101
Lakers won 97-88
Clippers won 90-82


Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Daniel Ewing | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Shaun Livingston - Out
Sam Cassell - Questionable
Tim Thomas - Questionable



Lakers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Smush Parker | Kobe Bryant | Luke Walton | Lamar Odom | Andrew Bynum

 Key Reserves







|







|








Jordan Farmar | Maurice Evans | Ronny Turiaf

Injury Report:
Chris Mihm - Out
Vladimir Radmanovic - Probable
Kwame Brown - Probable

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 97-94
Q's Prediction Record: 45-31


ESPN Preview:



The Los Angeles Lakers are struggling to hold onto a playoff berth in the Western Conference. The Los Angeles Clippers are close, but don't seem deserving of taking their crosstown rivals' spot.

With time running out, the Lakers look to end their recent struggles and avenge an early April loss to the Clippers when the teams conclude their season series Thursday night.

The Lakers (40-38) are in seventh place in the West, but have lost six of eight and there are five teams -- including the Clippers (37-40) -- competing for the final three playoff spots. The Clippers are a half-game behind Golden State for eighth place, but have lost three straight since beating the Lakers 90-82 on April 4.

The Clippers trail the Lakers by 2 1/2 games.

"We're up against the world right now," Clippers forward Elton Brand said after tying a season high with 37 points in a 103-100 overtime loss to New Orleans on Tuesday night. "Two days ago, it was like, 'OK, you guys are in. Now who are you going to play?' Now, it's, 'How are you guys gonna get in?' We've just got to dig deep, play harder in the third and fourth quarters."

The Clippers have five games remaining, two against teams over .500 and three on the road.

They gave up a double-digit lead for the second time in three games Tuesday. The Clippers had an 11-point advantage at the half against the Hornets after holding a 15-point edge in the second quarter of a 96-93 loss to Denver on Saturday.

Clippers swingman Corey Maggette, averaging 16.5 points per game, has scored 24 in each of his last three contests. He is averaging 23.5 points in his last 10 games against the Lakers.

Tim Thomas, who was a game-time decision Tuesday after missing Monday's 96-86 loss at Dallas with a sprained left wrist, went 3-for-10 and scored seven points against New Orleans. He's averaging 5.2 points and shooting 21.6 percent in his last six games against the Lakers.

Click to expand...



*​


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 77 @ Lakers 4/12*

Biggest game of the season. The Clippers NEED TO/HAVE TO win this game. If the Clippers want to stay afloat they have to win. Maggette had a great game last time around and he needs to have another good game along with Brand. Brand needs to demand the ball and score like he did last night. Kaman last time had his way with Bynum, hopefully he takes advantage of him again.


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: GT: Game 77 @ Lakers 4/12*

This game will make or break the clippers,On the other hand Brand needs to shoot the ball atleast 20-25 times so we can have a chance


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

just stop Kobe, but knowing the Clippers luck i wouldnt be surprised if someone like Smush Parker had a career game 
hahaha


GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i know most everyone has lost hope, but geesh lets atleast show some preliminary e-support hahahha for the Clippers

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!

:yay:


----------



## Weasel

ElMarroAfamado said:


> just stop Kobe, but knowing the Clippers luck i wouldnt be surprised if someone like Smush Parker had a career game
> hahaha
> 
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Limiting Kobe is very key. The last time around the Clippers did well in keeping Kobe quiet. That is the key to the game.


----------



## qross1fan

But I can't


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...698.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> "I think I am going to play," said Cassell, sidelined often because of injuries this season. "I'm going to get my butt off the shelf."





> "My whole goal was to play Sunday [against Sacramento], but we're desperate," Cassell said. "Not that I'm the savior, but with me on the court, I bring a calm factor, which is what we need.


----------



## Number2

GO CLIPPERS !!! Have to get in the PlayOffs !!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

go clippers....hope you guys win tomorrow....whoohooo...

:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## WarriorFan64

Number2 said:


> GO CLIPPERS !!! Have to get in the PlayOffs !!!


you guys was in it last year. Our turn now after 12 years. We deserve it. Nothing against Clippers I wish we were both in but thats not the way it will go.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

WarriorFan64 said:


> you guys was in it last year. Our turn now after 12 years. We deserve it. Nothing against Clippers I wish we were both in but thats not the way it will go.


hahaha

eh i guess but lets see who makes it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

qross1fan said:


> But I can't


:laugh:


----------



## bootstrenf

i see this whole season as a win win situation...if we miss the playoffs, we have a shot at the lottery in one of the deepest drafts in recent memory...if we win, we make playoffs...i'm happy either way...








_or not?_


----------



## yamaneko

I dont think this is a big game at all. Ho hum for me. If we win, its not going to mean much, we will probably be in the same situation, and its likely for the first time in 3 years, no matter what happens, lakers finally finish ahead of us in the standings. As mentioned, whoever gets the 8th spot, lakers or clippers, or GS or hornets, its just a matter of who gets the opportunity to get blown out in the first round. Sure its a pride thing...golden state to get to playoffs first time in forever....phil jackson never wants to miss the playoffs.....hornets to surprise everyone by making the playoffs...clippers make the playoffs 2 years in a row for the first time in 15 years....but in the grand scheme of things it means little, as what matters is contending for a championship.

For me, the only "exciting" aspects of the game, is can we tie the season series with the lakers? Can we at all catch the lakers in the standings, regardless of playoffs? Due to our winning streak, we have lost all chance to get to the 5-9 slot in the draft, which was a very realistic thing a few weeks ago.


----------



## Basel

Dear Clippers,

I hope you lose tonight.


----------



## bootstrenf

Basel57 said:


> Dear Clippers,
> 
> I hope you lose tonight.




dear fakers, 

go luck yourselves


----------



## Darth Bryant

In my opinion tonights game is the Clippers to lose. They have been playing good, I know the losses say otherwise, but those were all good games except for the Dallas game. Clippers got burned a couple games too. I think for the first time this season they are looking like last season.

Laker's on the other hand have played horribly, and even with a couple starters back still lack the chemistry they had during the first quarter of the season. And no post defense for the Lakers gain this match up means Kaman and Brand should take turns burning the lakers in a half court setting. 

Kobes been in a slump since commiung of the 50 point streak. And still not really all there. 

Key is doing what they know they should, Clippers run the inside game, then work it out. Instead of settling for jump shots like earlier this year and they will win. Theres no reason not to want them to win this game. If Clippers miss the playoffs, well its not like they have much of a chance at getting a quality pick. So might as well root for them to get in, and go two years in a row. 

I predict Clippers by 8.


----------



## Weasel

I wish the game wasn't on TNT. I don't really like the TNT announcers, I much prefer Lawler and Smith.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman wins the tip.

Brand posts and scores.

Smush bricks a 3.

Mobley posts up and scores.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman fouls Bynum on the shot.

Bynum misses both FT's.

Brand posts up and hits another nice shot.

Bynum gets a dunk.


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses the post up but Kaman grabs the board and gets fouled by Bynum on the shot.

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette fouls Walton on the shot.

Walton misses both FT's.

Kaman posts up and score easily.

Kobe dunks it.

Maggette hits a quick turn around.


----------



## Weasel

Smush drives and banks it in.

Brand drives and scores.

Odom drives and scores.

Brand travels.

Kobe dunks it.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette misses the FT.

Bynum gets blocked.

Brand posts up and hits a jumper.

Timeout Lakers.

Clippers up, 17-10.


----------



## qross1fan

6:27 left, Clippers up 17-10 and Lakers call time-out. Lakers need to slow down Elton while Clippers need to keep going to him. Let's go Clipper Nation!


----------



## Weasel

Cook posts up and scores.

Kaman posts up and scores nicely.

Kobe misses a bad shot.

Mobley hits a long 2.


----------



## cadarn

lakers playing terrible defense


----------



## Weasel

Smush misses, Odom gets it and gets blocked by Brand.

Maggette hits a jumper.

Bynum posts up and scores.

MObley and Hart miss jumpers.

Odom misses a jumper.

Brand to Kaman for the layup, beautiful pass!

Bynum posts up and misses.

Kaman posts up bu misses.

Brand gets a foul, didn't look like a foul but Bynum will shoot 2.


----------



## cadarn

Clippers need to step up the d inside, where the lakers have most(all?) of their points


----------



## Weasel

Bynum makes both FT's.

Brand misses a tough shot.

Odom drives and scores.

Timeout Clippers.

Clippers up, 25-18.


----------



## qross1fan

Time-Out Clippers now...2:24 left in the first and Clippers up 25-18. Laker fans booing Bynum at the strike, what's up with that? :roll: 

Got To Love Clipper Darrell


----------



## Weasel

Hart misses a runner.

TT with the steal.

Mobley misses a 3 in and out.


Mobley steals it from Kobe and Kobe gets a T.


----------



## cadarn

Kobe gets a T!:yay:


----------



## Weasel

Maggette makes the T FT.

Evans fouls Maggette, non-shooting.

Maggette misses a long jumper.

Kobe drives and scores.

TT drives and misses.

Loose ball foul on Mobley, non-shooting.

Kobe hits a jumper.

Maggette hits a long jumper.

Brand picks up his 2nd foul on Turief on the shot.

Turief makes 1 out of 2.

Hart misses and Ross misses the tip at the buzzer.


----------



## qross1fan

At the end of one, Clippers lead 28-23, but Lakers are on a 9-3 run to end the quarter. Clippers need to keep going inside to Brand, not settling for jumpers.


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 28
Lakers 23

Clipper kind of ruined the quarter at the end. They started off so hot and had a nice cushion but ended very cold. At one point missing 7 straight shots. The Clippers need to keep going to Kaman and Brand as the Lakers have been unable to stop them.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell is in!

Odom hits a jumper.

Kaman posts up but misses.

Kobe misses a quick jumper.

Cassell throws it away and Parker scores.

TT posts up and misses...

Ross gets the loose ball foul.

Kobe scores and gets a foul...


----------



## Weasel

Kobe makes the FT.

Crappy start to the quarter.

TT gets fouled by Odom on the shot.

TT makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman with the MONSTER Block.


Cassell and TT miss a 3, but Maggette gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## cadarn

that was a sad pathetic possession for both teams. Lakers give up 4-5 offensive rebounds, clippers miss some open shots.


----------



## cadarn

When you thought radmanovich couldn't look any stranger...


----------



## Weasel

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Turief hits a jumper.

Mobley misses a jumper.

Kobe misses but Evans gets it and dunks it.

Kaman posts up and misses.

Evans scores.

WTF Clippers.....................


----------



## cadarn

Lakers get away with a couple fouls, clippers playing terrible defense (and offense!).


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i like Sam Cassell dont get me wrong.....but....please...take him out the game, his inability to move is affecting our D right now just take him out ....


----------



## qross1fan

Time-Out Clippers, 30-36 Lakers. Lakers have been sizzling right now, and Clippers are colder then a black guy stuck in Antartica[not to be racist]. Why Elton isn't in the game is beyond me. If Dun is resting players for tomorrow, he shouldn't. Portland wants to lose obviously.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell pulls up and scores.

Kobe gets a foul on the shot.

Kobe makes both FT's.

Cassell gets hit but no call.

Evans hit a jumper....

Brand hits the turn around.


----------



## Weasel

Walton misses a 3.

Brand misses a jumper.

Evans throws it away.

Kaman posts up but Brand gets it and misses.

Clippers are shooting themselves in the foot. Terrible quarter.


----------



## cadarn

:mad2:


----------



## qross1fan

Time-Out with 6:01 left, Clippers still down 6, 34-40. Need to start hitting shots, and once they do, I expect the score to all but flip-flop. Lakers aren't playing that great, so if they don't step it up when/if the Clippers start hitting shots, they can lose the lead and go down quickly.


----------



## Weasel

Kobe misses but eventually gets it back and scores.

TT misses again.........................................

Turief misses.

Mobley misses.sdfaf
dasf
dsf
dsafksdakfsdakfdsajofdfsak
[dsf'ojfdasj[o

dsjfa


----------



## Weasel

6 points in the quarter, good way to piss the seaosn away again.


----------



## M-Blade

I'm shocked at this offense right now . . . this is a must-win game for ****s sake


----------



## qross1fan

2:59 left in the half, 37-48 Lakers. Still laughing at the no-tech on Kobe when he yelled at the ref and slapped his hands together. Clippers are still ice-cold, need to go into Elton, oh wait, Dunleavy won't.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the Lakers are not even playing good D its just the Clippers are ****ing playing horrible and playing like if they could care less about making the playoffs.....
really.....THEY ARE NOT MAKING ANYTHING, NO LAYUPS NO NOTHING....


----------



## Weasel

Keep it up Maggette!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette for 3!! Go Maggette Go!


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> Maggette for 3!! Go Maggette Go!



!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers down 51-55 at the half. Maggette is playing awesome, hopefully he doesn't end up losing the game due to a bonehead mistake near the end of the half. Clippers need to keep attacking, despite not getting fouls called like they have been getting fouled. Brand needs to demand the damn ball


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 51
Lakers 55

Thank you Maggette! Without him the Clippers would be lost.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette: 22 Points | 5 Rebounds | 5 Assists | 2 Steals | 1 Block | 7-10 FG | 2-2 3PT | 6-9 FT | 0 Turnovers | 1 Foul....damn effiecient and is playing like a beast out there...best player on the floor


----------



## beavertrapper

best player out there, but all they talk about during the halftime show is how great kobe is doing. Give me a break! Side note: If hope this off season Dun and Corey hug out their differences and Corey remains a Clipper!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

eh at this point even though Corey is playing good today, i doubt they can work out whatever differences they have....i could care less, i just want this team to be distraction free...whether that involves Maggette or not then oh well..

but yeah man 2 3s from Corey, they should do that everytime around, they double Elton, someone stays open near the Arc in this case Corey, they should dish out it out like that more often, id rather have a 3 pt miss or perimeter miss than a stupid *** broken play ...


----------



## qross1fan

Wow, just wow at that call. Horrible, hand is part of the ball, although Elton got no hand, that was a horrible call.


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Where was the foul on Kobe???


----------



## Weasel

Kobe makes both FT's.

Hart throws it away and kobe gets a foul.


----------



## Weasel

Kobe makes both FT's.

Hart with a nice dribble penetration for the runner.

Kobe hits a jumper.

Maggette gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## qross1fan

Hmm, did anyone else also see that 'foul'?


----------



## Weasel

Bynum fouls Hart, non-shooting.

Maggette turns it away but at least commits a smart foul.

Ugh Kobe gets fouled again.

Ugh.....

Clippers shooting themselves again in foot again. 



Game.


----------



## M-Blade

The usual 3rd quarter collapse that has become a trademark of the Clippers . . .


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Game."

jaahhahaha

yeah the Clippers better respond right now with 2 points or 3, if not this game is probably over....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

M-Blade said:


> The usual 3rd quarter collapse that has become a trademark of the Clippers . . .



i wonder what it is though, i mean IT ALWAYS HAPPENS, ALWAYS, even when they had won those couple games in a row...why the 3rd quarter **** shisthisthpo'idfhjgpoijd[oeip'nf


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

good ole Clippers turning it over before the camera even is into the action...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

lucky for the Clippers the Lakers tend to let teams get back into it here and there too.....
but at this point it seems like the Clippers are gonna go back to those games 
when they bounce the ball off a knee, miss free throws, dont make a shot like20 times down...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Kobe vs. Los Angeles Clippers

Kobe is currently ahead


----------



## MicCheck12

Iam so discusted right now idont even care about the spelling, this team is absolutly horrible the refs are jumping on Kobes dick and giving him everything. I cant even think straight, Elton Brand needs to be more vocal he is definently not a leader


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

**** man, i dont think the clippers have scored consecutive times down while stopping the Lakers consecutively 

when that happens my hope for winning this game will come back


----------



## MicCheck12

We should on purpose just lose every game to get a better pick, we need jesus


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i mean Corey Maggette flops alot ....but damn KObe does a pretty good job of acting too


----------



## qross1fan

Where the hell was THAT foul? I didn't know stripping the ball was a foul...if that's the case, Elton should have 20 free throws tonight


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

****


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the time is now if we want to get back in this
we need to make some ****ing free throws and get some ****ing stops


----------



## qross1fan

Time-Out on the floor...Hart will shoot one when the game is back on. 67-76 Lakers. 

Clippers seem to be on a tiny run, but they need to step it up defensively and keep attacking the basket. Get one or two more stops, and the game should be right back to anyone's. Let's go Clipper Nation!


----------



## MicCheck12

I dont even think the clippers know if they lose this game they could kiss the playoffs goodbye owell...


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette is right back to the line


----------



## MicCheck12

I think we should put james on Kobe I think his althetisisim could match up with Kobes shooting


----------



## qross1fan

MicCheck12 said:


> I think we should put james on Kobe I think his althetisisim could match up with Kobes shooting


Don't disagree, but Singleton never gets the time, why would he now? I'd put him in and bench Ross....Singleton will get some hustle buckets on the other end as well


----------



## MicCheck12

hopefully coach Mike sees how BIG of a bonehead he is and play him.


----------



## qross1fan

Time-Out Lakers with 2:52 left in the third. Clippers down 77-83 and are on a 20-9 run if I'm not mistaken. Need to continue to run the offense through Brand and Maggette, run the 2-man game and half Thomas around the arc to get the catch and shoots off double teams.


----------



## qross1fan

And that foul was exactly where?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

that someone like Maurice Evans is making shots is getting me mad, **** why cant they do this against a team besides the ****ing CLippers


----------



## qross1fan

So why the hell couldn't the Clippers have been going to Brand constantly like that? Just baffles me...86-93 at the end of three. Clippers need to come out with some urgency in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Kobe doesnt miss from the line, so if the Clippers are gonna want to exchange free throws they are gonna have to shoot a really high percentage...and they rarely do that when it counts....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

**** man the Clippers are due for a good quarter im hoping the 4th can be it.....


----------



## qross1fan

bad call...no surprise


----------



## qross1fan

Nice, Elton still gets no respect, yet we have a whistle every second on the other side :rollingeyes:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

MicCheck12 said:


> We should on purpose just lose every game to get a better pick, we need jesus


:lol: 


yeah its pretty annoying how Elton gets hit and gets no calls but Kobe does his CoreyMaggetteesque throwin the hands in the air and gets the calls...****


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

by the way Kobe is shooting 100% from the line


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Lawlers Law needs to be broken tonight


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

wow Kobe with a bitof Coreys own flopping medicine


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

whos gonna step up for the Clippers RIGHT NOW


----------



## qross1fan

Sam I Am baby


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

finally a ****ing call


----------



## qross1fan

What the hell was Corey thinking...nice foul but why the hell do you go up that hard?


----------



## matador1238

Maggette has to be careful driving in man......the refs might call the charge. 
No bonehead play please!!! Wait, he is down....


----------



## GoClips

Poor Corey, no more children


----------



## cadarn

qross1fan said:


> Nice, Elton still gets no respect, yet we have a whistle every second on the other side :rollingeyes:


:mad2:


----------



## cadarn

maggette with more ftas than kobe, unfortunately he's missed a third of them.


----------



## qross1fan

where was that foul on timmy? if anything, it was a pushoff


----------



## qross1fan

Elton going up challenging all shots


Sammy all over the team and LMAO @ Kobe not getting a tech for slamming the ball, talk about BS


----------



## matador1238

Hold The Leaddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

old man
stil the ****ing King Of L.A


----------



## matador1238

Sammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

old man
Still The ****ing King of L.A


!!!!!!!


----------



## cadarn

sam ****in cassell!


----------



## matador1238

****ing Smush Parker

*Don't Mask Please - Thanks Q*


----------



## qross1fan

Sam I MotherLoving Am


----------



## matador1238

YEah!!! SAM ****ing CASSELLLLLLL


*Don't Mask Please - Thanks Q*


----------



## qross1fan

Corey Maggette 
Loves Spaghetti

And shooting free throws!


----------



## matador1238

Damn Corey , make the damn FT's!!!!


----------



## matador1238

Defense!!! Defense!!! Defense!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

1:03 left.....


----------



## matador1238

Its Over Baby!!!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Sam "I GOT BIG BALLS" Cassell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

im hoping after the game they interview Sam so he can defend himself about the "washed up" thing 

what his presence and clutch plays did for the Clippers today speaks volumes....


----------



## cadarn

defend the ****in three


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

im content with that as long as they keep the ball away from Kobe....


----------



## matador1238

DAMN ****ing SMUSH again!!!


*Don't Mask Please - Thanks Q*


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Corey nailing some big free throws


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

say what you say about Mike Dunleavy 

but he is doing some coaching right now, just look at the subs and LISTEN TO him yell


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

****ing Game


----------



## matador1238

Over!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Biggest ****ing Win of The ****ing Season i ****ing think 


elgsljk;ndfsgj;klnQ!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Sam "I Got Cajones" Cassell!


----------



## Weasel

OMG. What a great win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

pretty corney but damn i gotta play me some NBA2k7 and score 50 points with Sam Cassell 
hahahaha

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoClips

This definitely made my day, thank you Clippers!


----------



## matador1238

LOL!! ****ing SAM is still a cocky Mother****ER!!


*Don't Mask Please - Thanks Q*


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Hell ****in Yeah

**** the Lakers and the Warriors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Sam talkin **** in the interview lets see what the guys in the studio say

hahah


----------



## matador1238

Let see what Fat *** Barkley gotta say now...


*Don't Mask Please - Thanks Q*


----------



## qross1fan

"My Precious"


----------



## cadarn

****in fantastic! :yay: :worthy:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

EB + Corey + Sam I Am >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kobe


----------



## GoClips

Still the best team in L.A


----------



## matador1238

qross1fan said:


> "My Precious"




LOL!! Thats some funny ****!!!


*Don't Mask Please - Thanks Q*


----------



## qross1fan

The Biggest part of this win = Clinching the tie-breaker over the Warriors as we have 7 division records, while the Warriors have 5 with one game left.


----------



## matador1238

We have got to be AT LEAST 3-1 the rest of the games.....Warriors are playing great right now.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette, Brand, and Cassell

:worship:


----------



## cadarn

matador1238 said:


> Let see what Fat *** Barkley gotta say now...


He thinks clippers will finish over golden state. I don't know, kenny had a good point that gs is playing the twolves without garnett, and the mavs don't have much to play for i.e. dirk and stackhouse sit out another one.


----------



## swift88

Brand played his *** off, looks like he's playing a Duke game. I should have recorded this game. Warriors or Clips in playoff, although I rather watch the Clips. This year I have something to cheer about after April; regardless:bananallama:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Kenny made a good point about Sam putting players in their place and getting them the ball...EB in the post, Corey on the wing etc....
and yeah man what a great game by Corey and EB just finished off by SAM!!!

Corey only had 3 TO's 

:clap: 




Elton, Corey and Sam and the rest of the team today
:worthy: 

:yay: 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!


----------



## joser

wow, i miss sam, mobley, maggette, EB, kaman as our starting 5. i remember our early run last season when corey and EB where scoring all over the place. 

today, it reminded me of that early run. 

i didnt realize that corey is 2 reb and 1 assist shy of a triple double. crazy! i hope the clips keeps playing like this! and i hope SAM remains healthy


----------



## leidout

Great win! the team really showed what they're capable of when they play towards their strengths. Maggette played the best game of his life also, if he puts a couple more games together like that in the playoffs (if we make it), the clippers can be a terror.


----------



## yamaneko

Haha, dangit, how come every time the clippers have an exciting game, i end up choosing to tape the national broadcast instead of lawler. (was the game even on FSN?)

Was a great game at the end. Watched it on DVR because i was at the home opener of the galaxy game, which was an absolute clunker of a game. 

I could hear clipper darrell in the first half. 

Cassell is pratically in a wheel chair, and broke people down for layups twice...crazy


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yamaneko said:


> Haha, dangit, how come every time the clippers have an exciting game, i end up choosing to tape the national broadcast instead of lawler. (was the game even on FSN?)
> 
> Was a great game at the end. Watched it on DVR because i was at the home opener of the galaxy game, which was an absolute clunker of a game.
> 
> I could hear clipper darrell in the first half.
> 
> Cassell is pratically in a wheel chair, and broke people down for layups twice...crazy



he was even moving at times like the old man he is,slower than usual.... but somehow got passed smush for a layup and helped us win 


:yay:


----------



## squeemu

cadarn said:


> He thinks clippers will finish over golden state. I don't know, kenny had a good point that gs is playing the twolves without garnett, and the mavs don't have much to play for i.e. dirk and stackhouse sit out another one.


Wouldn't the Mavs want to play the Clippers in the first round, and therefore have incentive to beat Golden State? I mean, it seems Golden State has had their number this year, and I'm sure Dallas would rather not play them in the first round.


----------



## bootstrenf

squeemu said:


> Wouldn't the Mavs want to play the Clippers in the first round, and therefore have incentive to beat Golden State? I mean, it seems Golden State has had their number this year, and I'm sure Dallas would rather not play them in the first round.



even without dirk or stack, dallas is a great team...let's hope they can beat gs...


----------



## WarriorFan64

I don't know man we are 28-11 at home so it will be a tough one to beat us. Especially without dirk and stack it would be a great win, with them it would be a win. It has been way too long for the playoffs for GS that is why I act like this. I know you guys felt the same way when you guys ended a 7 or 9 year drought correct me on the years. Thats the way us Warrior fans feel we want it so bad. I know you guys want it too. You guys made it last year and want it again I understand. I see both of us in it next year.


----------



## bootstrenf




----------



## bootstrenf

maggette did great, but let's not forget about brand:

52%fg/89%ft/32pts/12rebs(3off)/7assists/1stl/3blks


----------



## qross1fan

bootstrenf said:


>


That picture can be made into a great wallpaper, and possibly a signature.


----------



## bootstrenf

tim thomas was freaking great....those 9 points were huge...


----------



## bootstrenf

qross1fan said:


> That picture can be made into a great wallpaper, and possibly a signature.



yeah, i wish it had brand in there though...


----------



## 14HipClip

Brand is in the picture... just look between Sam and Corey..
Those "Yes!" HAMMERS are sweet!


----------



## bootstrenf

14HipClip said:


> Brand is in the picture... just look between Sam and Corey..
> Those "Yes!" HAMMERS are sweet!



yeah, now that you mention it, he is in the picture...just out of focus and way in the back...does someone have the photoshop skills to superimpose a good pic of elton in to that pic???


----------



## Vaught from his Spot

I'm going to copy over what I said on another Clipper board.

This is without a doubt our biggest win of the season. I went to Carmine's in South Pasadena with three of my buddies who are all on the Clipper train, and a fourth met up with us later. After being insufferably annoying the entire game (and I had a few interesting altercations with them), all of the Laker fans got deathly silent in the fourth quarter. It was the most beautiful sound I've ever heard. 

It was so nice to be able to rely on our two biggest guns all game (I never thought I'd see the day where two Clippers combined for 71 points, not to mention 20 boards, 16 assists, 5 steals, and 4 blocks), and have Cassell steer the Clipper ship to victory down the stretch. Corey Maggette has to be the most efficient scorer in the league. He was able to get 39 points off of only 15 shots... astonishing. Especially in contrast to the 33 it took Kobe to get his 50. The defense in the fourth quarter was marvelous. 

This team displayed a level of foritude yet unforseen this year. To rally the internal strength to comeback from 17 down in the biggest game of the year really shows how far we've come from our ugly start. We've overcome a lot of adversity this year, which granted was mostly self-imposed, but adversity nonetheless. We need the playoffs BADLY. Let's get it done. 

Laker fans just don't understand why we're Clipper fans. I don't think we owe them a goddamn explanation, but I think the feeling we all get on nights like last night really illustrate the inner workings of a Clipper fan. We're doggedly loyal.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot

bootstrenf said:


>


Hahaha, Cuttino is killing me in this picture. He either looks constipated or as if he's cutting a wrestling promo. Great pic though.


----------



## bootstrenf

Vaught from his Spot said:


> I'm going to copy over what I said on another Clipper board.
> 
> This is without a doubt our biggest win of the season. I went to Carmine's in South Pasadena with three of my buddies who are all on the Clipper train, and a fourth met up with us later. After being insufferably annoying the entire game (and I had a few interesting altercations with them), all of the Laker fans got deathly silent in the fourth quarter. It was the most beautiful sound I've ever heard.
> 
> It was so nice to be able to rely on our two biggest guns all game (I never thought I'd see the day where two Clippers combined for 71 points, not to mention 20 boards, 16 assists, 5 steals, and 4 blocks), and have Cassell steer the Clipper ship to victory down the stretch. Corey Maggette has to be the most efficient scorer in the league. He was able to get 39 points off of only 15 shots... astonishing. Especially in contrast to the 33 it took Kobe to get his 50. The defense in the fourth quarter was marvelous.
> 
> This team displayed a level of foritude yet unforseen this year. To rally the internal strength to comeback from 17 down in the biggest game of the year really shows how far we've come from our ugly start. We've overcome a lot of adversity this year, which granted was mostly self-imposed, but adversity nonetheless. We need the playoffs BADLY. Let's get it done.
> 
> Laker fans just don't understand why we're Clipper fans. I don't think we owe them a goddamn explanation, but I think the feeling we all get on nights like last night really illustrate the inner workings of a Clipper fan. We're doggedly loyal.


AMEN BROTHER...


----------



## DaFranchise

Vaught from his Spot said:


> I'm going to copy over what I said on another Clipper board.
> 
> This is without a doubt our biggest win of the season. I went to Carmine's in South Pasadena with three of my buddies who are all on the Clipper train, and a fourth met up with us later. After being insufferably annoying the entire game (and I had a few interesting altercations with them), all of the Laker fans got deathly silent in the fourth quarter. It was the most beautiful sound I've ever heard.
> 
> It was so nice to be able to rely on our two biggest guns all game (I never thought I'd see the day where two Clippers combined for 71 points, not to mention 20 boards, 16 assists, 5 steals, and 4 blocks), and have Cassell steer the Clipper ship to victory down the stretch. Corey Maggette has to be the most efficient scorer in the league. He was able to get 39 points off of only 15 shots... astonishing. Especially in contrast to the 33 it took Kobe to get his 50. The defense in the fourth quarter was marvelous.
> 
> This team displayed a level of foritude yet unforseen this year. To rally the internal strength to comeback from 17 down in the biggest game of the year really shows how far we've come from our ugly start. We've overcome a lot of adversity this year, which granted was mostly self-imposed, but adversity nonetheless. We need the playoffs BADLY. Let's get it done.
> 
> Laker fans just don't understand why we're Clipper fans. I don't think we owe them a goddamn explanation, but I think the feeling we all get on nights like last night really illustrate the inner workings of a Clipper fan. We're doggedly loyal.


Exactly...Great post!!


----------



## NOFX22

I was at this game last night and goddamn was that an exciting game! Last time clips game I went to was in last December against the lakers again but it was in a lost. I remember coming out that game and almost every laker fan was talking smack!!! Now it was my turn!!! **** I like the laker fans have it!!! I didnt give a ****! They all put there heads down in shame motheruf****!!!


----------



## leidout

NOFX22 said:


> I was at this game last night and goddamn was that an exciting game! Last time clips game I went to was in last December against the lakers again but it was in a lost. I remember coming out that game and almost every laker fan was talking smack!!! Now it was my turn!!! **** I like the laker fans have it!!! I didnt give a ****! They all put there heads down in shame motherufkcers!!!


Hey buddy, you don't have to hold back here, so why don't you tell us what you really think? :biggrin:


----------



## NOFX22

leidout said:


> Hey buddy, you don't have to hold back here, so why don't you tell us what you really think? :biggrin:


I was looking for that dude that was talking smack last time!!! White dude with a beard, cap and lakers jersey!!! Dude still haunts me in my dreams


----------

